
Satoshi - kenOfYugen
http://gavinandresen.ninja/satoshi
======
kowdermeister
Shouldn't proof would be as simple as somebody moving 1 bitcoin known to be
linked to Satoshi? All else is myth, anecdote and manipulation. Show us the
money :)

~~~
tantalor
Nah, 1 bitcoin is excessive... only need to move 1 satoshi right? :)

~~~
kowdermeister
Right, but the guy is a billionaire, he could show off a bit :)

------
knocte
Last time I watched a video of Craig, I was so completely convinced he was not
the type of person to be Satoshi.

Now, given this blog post, what I'm wondering is: maybe Satoshi offered his
private keys to this guy to avoid problems in the future, and so that they
stop chasing him?

EDIT: s/sold/offered/ (because I believe Satoshi doesn't have the need to sell
anything these days)

~~~
mappum
> maybe Satoshi sold his private keys to this guy to avoid problems in the
> future?

That's the best theory I've heard so far. That would explain why he chose a
weak verification message (the Sartre quote, instead of a message that proves
the signature to be recent). The real Satoshi would have chosen a different
proof, but Wright doesn't know any better.

~~~
pliny
>The real Satoshi would have chosen a different proof

How could you know what the real Satoshi would do?

~~~
TD-Linux
The Bitcoin genesis block includes a newspaper headline from that day to prove
that it wasn't constructed earlier ('premined').

------
molsongolden
> "Craig signed a message that I chose ("Gavin's favorite number is eleven.
> CSW" if I recall correctly) using the private key from block number 1.

> That signature was copied on to a clean usb stick I brought with me to
> London, and then validated on a brand-new laptop with a freshly downloaded
> copy of electrum.

> I was not allowed to keep the message or laptop (fear it would leak before
> Official Announcement).

> I don't have an explanation for the funky OpenSSL procedure in his blog
> post."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4hfyyo/gavin_can_you_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4hfyyo/gavin_can_you_please_detail_all_parts_of_the/d2plygg)

------
jcoffland
Turns out Craig is still a fraud. He searched the blockchain for interesting
texts signed by Satoshi and then claimed one was proof that he was Satoshi.
The Sartre quote has been hanging out on the blockchain for years.

~~~
jerguismi
Hmm, can you link to the sartre quote on some public block explorer?

------
deweller
Wait. Are we sure Gavin wrote this? Has Gavin confirmed this anywhere else?

Gavin doesn't mention it on his Twitter account.

Does anyone have a primary source that corroborates this from Gavin?

~~~
raverbashing
Somebody could do a NLP analysis on the last post and compare to the rest of
his writings to see if there are major discrepancies

------
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611)

------
6nf
Gavin, if you are wrong about this ...

I hope you are not but it sure looks like it

------
curiousgal
I wrote a comment saying "This is sketchy as fuck" and was forced to delete it
given the number of downvotes. Now that this has been debunked guess who was
right..

~~~
rdl
Generally if you are polite and articulate WHY you are suspicious, people will
cut you more slack.

I'm very reluctant to believe Craig Wright is Satoshi, but didn't have firm
evidence (because he hadn't released info). Now that it appears the "signature
of message" is just a signature from something else, it looks like he's
actively a fraud, but I haven't validated it myself.

(The back-dated PGP key and alternate subkey from earlier was super sketch,
but could have been someone else.)

You're probably right.

~~~
curiousgal
You are right I should've elaborated. To me it reeked of conspiracy, it was
odd for both Anderson and Matonis to come out with parallel blog posts
endorsing this guy without a solid proof. He could've signed the genisis block
and be done with it but no they had to go through all this trouble.

Cryptographic proofs speak for themselves, just release them to the public
instead of relying on a centralized authority (Anderson and Matonis) to verify
them, which is ironic.

------
juandazapata
Show everybody how you move one of those old Bitcoins in the early blocks.
Other than that, this is just a circus.

------
marvel_boy
He is not Satoshi. He is just a fraud like most "entrepreneurs"

------
Lanari
Will the real Satoshi please stand up? I repeat, will the real Satoshi please
stand up?

